# Return of the Zombie(crawl)



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*Nightlife notes: Return of the zombies*
Tom Horgen, Star Tribune
Last update: September 07, 2006 – 5:37 PM

Return of the zombies

Swarming zombies have raised their profile of late, after the arrest of a little zombie fun group on a light-rail platform in July. That run-in with the law should give this year's second annual Zombie Pub Crawl in northeast Minneapolis a little more, um, excitement. 'Cause, man, there ain't nothing like the sight of a hundred waste-oids walking up your boulevard. Here's the gist: All zombie bar-goers will meet at 3 p.m. in Logan Park (corner of Broadway and Jefferson Streets) for the "undeading" (touching up any last-minute changes to zombie costumes). At 4 p.m., the horde will begin the crawl, crashing such bars as the 331 Club, Mayslack's, Jimmy's and Stasiu's. There'll be zombie specials at each. The roaming will end at Spring Street Tavern for Zombie-oke and live bands. For more info and zombie requirements, go to www.zombiepubcrawl.com.


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*???*

Some places are just getting wierd!  

Steven


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

That sounds like sooo much fun. Too bad I'm not close enough to attend.


----------

